# 700x23 tires for commuting is wet/icy conditions?



## marshall2389 (May 25, 2009)

I need a 700x23 or 700x25 tire set that can give me reliable traction is wet conditions, and possibly enough grip to take on slightly icy roads. Right now I have zero confidence in the traction of my current tires. Any recommendations?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

marshall2389 said:


> I need a 700x23 or 700x25 tire set that can give me reliable traction is wet conditions, and possibly enough grip to take on slightly icy roads. Right now I have zero confidence in the traction of my current tires. Any recommendations?


I have Conti 4-seasons on my commuter. They have done well in wet conditions; I usually do not ride when there is ice on the road so I cannot comment on how well they do in slightly icy conditions.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Continental Ultra Gatorskins.
Work well when it's damp.
Don't know what rain or ice are.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

IME you need studded tires for ice.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

MB1 said:


> IME you need studded tires for ice.


Yes, you need studs for ice. If my studless mountain bike tires hardly grip ice, I don't think you will have much luck with any 700x23 slick.

Oh, and fwiw, I just swapped some 700x26 tires to 700x28 on one of my commuters. I like higher volume tires.


----------



## marshall2389 (May 25, 2009)

I think my LBS sells both the Gatorskins and the 4-seasons. Thanks for the help!


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

*Don't do it!*

Take a lesson from me. 

I was super eager to start riding to work, in March, roads were pretty much clear (I live in Maine).

It was dark, but I was all set up with my lights and bright jacket, air temp at my house was 34 deg, no problem!

Only thing was, from my house, I decend about 200 ft at center of town, and air temp was just below freezing. I hit a patch of black ice, it was jsut cold enough to freeze the snow melt runoff. Fortunately, I was going up hill at that time, so not going very fast. My rearr wheel kicked out from under me and gave me a wicked pull in my hamstring and the long tendons behind the knees. Was about a week or so before I could even think about riding again, and even then it was sore inside on the trainer. It still bothers me, and I have a little click behind the knee whn I jog. 

Not worth the risk!


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

rugger said:


> Take a lesson from me.
> 
> I was super eager to start riding to work, in March, roads were pretty much clear (I live in Maine).
> 
> ...


Yeah, ditto. If there's ice, you need studs. You don't have to go a *whole* lot slower on studs either - my Schwalbe Marathon Winter's (35c) when pumped up to 35c goes nearly as fast (though it's a bit more work) as my 28c tires on the exact same bike (honestly, I was pretty surprised, but that's been my experience).


----------

